# Delta Light Display--Pricey!



## Freqman1 (May 18, 2018)

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=183221029414


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 18, 2018)

AGREE!


----------



## rustystone2112 (May 18, 2018)

$1000 - $1200 on a very good day nothing special on the display that you can't get now for $75 or less


----------



## Phattiremike (Jun 13, 2018)

I agree about the crazy price w/ the worthless lights but what makes that display a bit different is the graphic's on the sign.  All I've ever seen is "It's a Genuine Delta" logo.  I have a stand coming that's missing the sign I'm going to replicate this logo.

Mike


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jun 13, 2018)

rustystone2112 said:


> $1000 - $1200 on a very good day nothing special on the display that you can't get now for $75 or less





Phattiremike said:


> I agree about the crazy price w/ the worthless lights but what makes that display a bit different is the graphic's on the sign.  All I've ever seen is "It's a Genuine Delta" logo.  I have a stand coming that's missing the sign I'm going to replicate this logo.
> 
> Mike



I have 4 display stands  2 with GENUINE DELTA  signs and 2 missing their sign, never paid more than $250.00  for one with a sign.
I offered $500 for the stand only and he wouldn't separate  the lights from the stand.


----------



## Phattiremike (Jun 13, 2018)

So if I'm successful w/ having my sign man make a sign I'll order a few.... BTW the stands have gone up on value, I think your offer of $500 was fair. 

Mike


----------

